# Thoughts on pickups & drop offs "in the hood"



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
#frightenedinbuffalo


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "no future rides" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


That's the only thing to do. We obviously can't control where the ping will take us, but I'll take pax to areas I am not thrilled with and just set the Stop New Requests until I get out and am in an area I am more comfortable with.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I drop off (day time only), but do not pick up.
After dark, I won't take anyone there.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Colorado Springs is economically diverse but doesn’t really have an area like you’re describing. I happily drive people everywhere. After dark anywhere can be problematic and the city still has its share of crime, but coming from NYC and DC it is not bad.

(Please don’t move here.)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I drive wherever the app takes me and I'm rarely concerned about safety, especially since I normally drive during the day lately. I've never turned down a ride because I thought the pickup was in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I drive wherever the app takes me and I'm rarely concerned about safety, especially since I normally drive during the day lately. I've never turned down a ride because I thought the pickup was in a bad neighborhood.


Getting murdered while working for peanuts concerns me


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I always feel like I'll end up driving into someone's turf. Then I'll be shot at.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I've been sent to the worst parts of our hood, and I also go unavailable before I arrive, so I don't get another ping.

I race like heck out of there, keep my doors locked, leave a good distance at stop lights, look straight ahead and breathe when I get to s safe area.

Uber drivers have been car jacked, a city worker was shot and killed sitting in his car doing paperwork. Drive by shootings have killed kids in cars and one little girl who was at home sitting on her grandpa's lap was shot and killed (see link).

https://abcnews.go.com/US/police-leads-murder-girl-grandpas-lap/story?id=26814834


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Driving on the road at 60-75mph is more dangerous than people in a certain neighborhood.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I know of a true story (can’t say where from) of an Uber driver in DC who was robbed at gunpoint with an assault rifle and escaped with his life by grabbing the burning muzzle of the gun while it was being fired at him. Ward 7, can't say any more about it. Driving on many highways is still more dangerous on average than going to dangerous neighborhoods.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I always feel like I'll end up driving into someone's turf. Then I'll be shot at.


I feel like you get shot at a lot regardless of someone else's turf....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I dominate the hood , when sun is out.
Domination kinda fizzles out when it becomes dark.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

My risk of getting murdered is probably higher if I stay home.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I’m never afraid of the hood.

The hood is afraid of me ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

define 'hood'? Is that like 'burbs' but low income? HIgh crime? Day light hours is the cure. Glad my general area is absent of 'hoods' I need to worry about.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> define 'hood'? Is that like 'burbs' but low income? HIgh crime? Day light hours is the cure. Glad my general area is absent of 'hoods' I need to worry about.


TOP DEFINITION
the hood
a place where plenty of shit goes down like gangbangin, drug dealin, killin, a place where you wouldnt want to be



Chorch said:


> I'm never afraid of the hood.
> 
> The hood is afraid of me ?


OK Chuck Norris


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I feel like you get shot at a lot regardless of someone else's turf....


Then you wake up ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh, I guess closest to me might be parts of Oakland Calif. maybe. but during day it's fine. closest I get to oakland is the airport. Go offline, drop off, skaddle.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Getting murdered while working for peanuts concerns me


Over time I cut waaaay down on BS by refusing to accept "certain" name's especially the ghetto-ish names that are made up and you can't pronounce because parents didn't understand vowel usage.

And ANY FORM of a name with easha, Kia, La followed by a space and anything you can expect a hood rat & drama.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> TOP DEFINITION
> the hood
> a place where plenty of shit goes down like gangbangin, drug dealin, killin, a place where you wouldnt want to be


Since when gangbanging is bad? Invite me next time!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh, I guess closest to me might be parts of Oakland Calif. maybe. but during day it's fine. closest I get to oakland is the airport. Go offline, drop off, skaddle.


Even I can handle oakland -o:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Driving on many highways is still more dangerous on average than going to dangerous neighborhoods.


Here there have been numerous reports of shots fired on I-43. It happened last week, and a month before that I heard gunshots while on that freeway. It's also happened several times months ago.

So yep I'd say driving on the freeway is just as dangerous as driving in the hood. The problem is our freeway borders parts of the hood.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Even I can handle oakland


some areas after dark? Riiiiggghhhtttt.  
No area scares me, I just like driving in my HOME area. For airport pax; drop and turn and burn back home. Most of Bay Area is pretty ok.....during the day, of course. Some industrial parks I wouldn't want to drive in after dark.......



IR12 said:


> For sure! 100% of areas are unsafe around Oakland Airport


a lot of that is because it is mostly commercial area; I wouldn't drive around there in the dark. But then again I don't drive at night anyway......can't imagine trying to find a pax at night. sheesh.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Over time I cut waaaay down on BS by refusing to accept "certain" name's especially the ghetto-ish names that are made up and you can't pronounce because parents didn't understand vowel usage.
> 
> And ANY FORM of a name with easha, Kia, La followed by a space and anything you can expect a hood rat & drama.


There's a guy who was named Lemonjello and his brother Orangejello in my city. Yep, some parent(s) named their kids lemon and orange jello.

Someone I know who worked in the hospital had a patient who wanted to name her newborn Female, but pronounced it Fee-mall-e. No joke!

My hood drop offs have declined since I've stopped Lyft.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> There's a guy who was named Lemonjello and his brother Orangejello in my city. Yep, some parent(s) named their kids lemon and orange jello.
> 
> Someone I know who worked in the hospital had a patient who wanted to name her newborn Female, but pronounced it Fee-mall-e. No joke!
> 
> My hood drop offs have declined since I've stopped Lyft.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 372444


LOL, but this was a first name.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Over time I cut waaaay down on BS by refusing to accept "certain" name's especially the ghetto-ish names that are made up and you can't pronounce because parents didn't understand vowel usage.
> 
> And ANY FORM of a name with easha, Kia, La followed by a space and anything you can expect a hood rat & drama.





IR12 said:


> Places I avoid in Oakland:
> The Deep East
> The Alphabet
> And anyplace close to piedmont entitled snobs like Montclaire/Broadway Terrace & Rockridge


So you like neither poor black people nor rich white people. I suspect you also discriminate against Asians and Latinos? That leaves poor white people. They're probably grateful to have a driver just like them.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Well, this is what I did when moving into the rough area I live in, it really helped warm everyone up to me and my Ubering.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> some areas after dark? Riiiiggghhhtttt.
> No area scares me, I just like driving in my HOME area. For airport pax; drop and turn and burn back home. Most of Bay Area is pretty ok.....during the day, of course. Some industrial parks I wouldn't want to drive in after dark.......
> 
> 
> a lot of that is because it is mostly commercial area; I wouldn't drive around there in the dark. But then again I don't drive at night anyway......can't imagine trying to find a pax at night. sheesh.


Nope. Commercial has zip to do with the state of that area which included Sobrante Park & Brookfield Village which are places the police don't even want to go.



WNYuber said:


> View attachment 372444


How about Hairy Dicks?
When he called my job & I asked his name...
He told me so I said, how are you spelling that?
He spelled it and I paused to compose myself and he said, "it's ok you can laugh, this is what happens when you have parents from the 60s & 70s that took far too much acid".


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


People live in the hood because they have serious problems. Today I picked up a huge guy who had serious mental problems, his mind was glitching.

I'm sure I haven't learned my lesson and will pick up there again. I always say I'll learn my lesson, but I still take them

If I die in the hood it's my own damn fault.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> People live in the hood because they have serious problems. Today I picked up a huge guy who had serious mental problems, his mind was glitching.
> 
> I'm sure I haven't learned my lesson and will pick up there again. I always say I'll learn my lesson, but I still take them
> 
> If I die in the hood it's my own damn fault.


Pretty sure a psychopathic, racist, sexist, jackass is more likely to kill someone then a special needs person.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Pretty sure a psychopathic, racist, sexist, jackass is more likely to kill someone then a special needs person.


While that may be true, look at the teenager who killed her Uber driver with a machete in Chicago. I thought I had read somewhere she had undiagnosed mental illness. And another story from WI where two girls stabbed their friend. The girls were later found to be mentally incompetent.

Our job is dangerous. We don't know the mental stability or lack of with who we pick up. Who knows if someone has a psychotic break. Our world has gone mad. People are stressed. Just look at the road rage shootings and other incidents.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/teen-girl-kills-uber-driver-machete_n_592700c8e4b061d8f8200521
https://allthatsinteresting.com/slender-man


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Do you guys go to the hood?


I havent had any problems there. I've dropped off there, and I've picked up there.

But I don't sit around there in between pings. That just sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> While that may be true, look at the teenager who killed her Uber driver with a machete in Chicago. I thought I had read somewhere she had undiagnosed mental illness. And another story from WI where two girls stabbed their friend. The girls were later found to be mentally incompetent.
> 
> Our job is dangerous. We don't know the mental stability or lack of with who we pick up. Who knows if someone has a psychotic break. Our world has gone mad. People are stressed. Just look at the road rage shootings and other incidents.
> 
> ...


3 girls all perfectly normal their whole lives. But after they killed someone were found to have mental issues. Great defense lawyers.

You read his comment right? It's more about discriminating against different groups of individuals then a real concern.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> 3 girls all perfectly normal their whole lives. But after they killed someone were found to have mental issues. Great defense lawyers.
> 
> You read his comment right? It's more about discriminating against different groups of individuals then a real concern.


Yes I read his comment, but my response was to yours. I'd think you'd either have to have sever mental illness or no conscience to do what those girls did.

I think OldBay have every right to be concerned about safety. Drivers have been attacked and murdered, not necessarily in the hood. If your city doesn't have a dangerous hood, then you can't truly understand. Some cops don't want to go in parts of my city since a cop was ambushed and killed in the hood.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


Hood is short for NEIGHBORHOOD.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Yes I read his comment, but my response was to yours. I'd think you'd either have to have sever mental illness or no conscience to do what those girls did.
> 
> I think OldBay have every right to be concerned about safety. Drivers have been attacked and murdered, not necessarily in the hood. If your city doesn't have a dangerous hood, then you can't truly understand. Some cops don't want to go in parts of my city since a cop was ambushed and killed in the hood.


Disagree. Hes out of line.

Excuse me while I go tell my autistic daughter that she may have an issue finding a uber in the future due to her disability.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Disagree. Hes out of line.
> 
> Excuse me while I go tell my autistic daughter that she may have an issue finding a uber in the future due to her disability.


He wasn't talking about Autism. He was referring to mentally unstable pax.

You're completely taking it out of context.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> He wasn't talking about Autism. He was referring to mentally unstable pax.
> 
> You're completely taking it out of context.


Or perhaps you are?

I am not seeing it how you are. Im seeing discrimination. You explaining what he is saying isnt helping because it's still your version. You are giving him the benifit of the doubt and I'm not.

If he has a problem with my comment he can say so. If he says nothing then he agrees ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Or perhaps you are?
> 
> I am not seeing it how you are. Im seeing discrimination. You explaining what he is saying isnt helping because it's still your version. You are giving him the benifit of the doubt and I'm not.
> 
> If he has a problem with my comment he can say so. If he says nothing then he agrees ?


I'm not going to debate with you. And I don't appreciate you taking my words out of context. That is unfair and out of line. I never said Austism, nor did OldBay.

Both he and I were referring to mentally unstable pax. I've had them as well, or I should say I cancelled on them whe they started screaming or cursing for no reason. That's my definition of mentally unstable.

You want to claim I discriminate for not picking up in the hood. Heck yes. I don't want to be robbed, carjacked shot. You think I'm exaggerating, reread the stories I've posted in my city. Parts of it are very dangerous, and that's why we're in the top 20 for most dangerous cities. Yet, we only have 600k.

I give people the benefit of the doubt because that's how I am.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm not going to debate with you. And I don't appreciate you taking my words out of context. That is unfair!!! I never said Austin's nor did OldBay.
> 
> Both he and I were referring to mentally unstable pax. I've had them as well, or I should say I cancelled on them whe they started screaming or cursing for no reason. That's my definition of mentally unstable.
> 
> You want to claimI discriminate for not picking up in the hood. Heck yes. I don't want to be robbed, carjacked shot. The End!!!!!


Omg...Girl stop. I think there is a disconnect. I love you and have nothing against you. Everything i am saying is pointed towards bay. I didnt you were getting upset and I would have clarified earlier.

I am saying HE discriminated not you ?‍♀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Omg...Girl stop. I think there is a disconnect. I love you and have nothing against you. Everything i am saying is pointed towards bay. I didnt you were getting upset and I would have clarified earlier.
> 
> I am saying HE discriminated not you ?‍♀


No you stop! You created something out of nothing!!!'

I'm done with this drama crap!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No you stop! You created something out of nothing!!!'
> 
> I'm done with this drama crap!!!


When I said "girl stop" it was in friend type way ?‍♀. Okay ping me anytime and we can talk.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I always feel like I'll end up driving into someone's turf. Then I'll be shot at.


In Frisco?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> In Frisco?


Every city in the bay has a questionable area, street, cracked, not well lit.

I dont know if this is just in the movies but I always imagine that drug dealers are looking out their window or dont like people driving on their "turf". What if they mistake me for a rival or something. #ThingsMkangThingsOf


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Every city in the bay has a questionable area, street, cracked, not well lit.
> 
> I dont know if this is just in the movies but I always imagine that drug dealers are looking out their window or dont like people driving on their "turf". What if they mistake me for a rival or something. #ThingsMkangThingsOf


There are bad areas in every city no matter how big or small they are, but most are wayyyyyy overblown for their danger quotient. There are very few areas in America that you shouldn't drive through after dark.

Poor people do tend to take their second amendment rights to heart and are more likely to shoot up their own neighborhoods for fun, but both times I have heard gunshots recently were in affluent neighborhoods.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I dunno folks, I used to plant trees in what some of you would call a “hood” and it was wonderful. Someone was stabbed to death by a mentally unstable person for walking around in my ostensibly safe neighborhood in DC. Nothing bad ever happened to me or my family in NYC besides a car break-in despite growing up at the tail end of its most dangerous era.

Over-manage your risk and you may end up surprised no matter what precautions you take. There are people everywhere who wish you harm, and there are people everywhere who want nothing from you but respect and humanity. Keep your eyes out for both.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> There's a guy who was named Lemonjello and his brother Orangejello in my city. Yep, some parent(s) named their kids lemon and orange jello.
> 
> Someone I know who worked in the hospital had a patient who wanted to name her newborn Female, but pronounced it Fee-mall-e. No joke!
> 
> My hood drop offs have declined since I've stopped Lyft.





Invisible said:


> LOL, but this was a first name.


Racist urban myth.
https://www.babble.com/mom/lemonjello-and-orangello-real-or-racist-urban-baby-naming-myth/


----------



## Shill (Oct 28, 2019)

In the "hood" or high crime areas, you have to be looking for trouble to find it for the most part. Sometimes the crime does spill over to the innocent folks but a higher percent of the crime is gang/turf/rivals related. 

The small amount of time where innocent folks get hurt or die is when someone is hungry and desperate. Other times is when young gang members think they own the world. They usually don't last.

Like many have said we are more likely to die from a car accident.

I look at the rating and if I see something like "Mary rated 4.83". I know she has taken multiple rides and she is a decent person. I don't care where I pick her up from.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

I’ll take surged rides from the ghetto vs flat rate from vanilla parts of town any day. 

Sometimes these rides are subsidized.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

One of the things that I do now in questionable neighborhoods is to make sure that trade dress is showing in my windshield.

People who see that generally realize that I'm there for a pickup (or dropoff) and not looking to buy drugs.

I may be reading too much into it, but I think they're glad that I'm willing to provide a service they want.

I've rolled into a bad neighborhood on a weekend afternoon and had people point out the halfway house where I was making a pickup.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I don’t mind doing drop off... it is what it is. Now pick up depends on the time of day.... if it daylight, maybe if it’s after a certain time, then no! It has happened that after dropping off at nite, I see that I am in $12 surge area... I have give in late pick for those surge amounts. I am extra careful and aware of my surroundings. Never put the car on park, ready to hit the gas if anything is off.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Invisible said:


> There's a guy who was named Lemonjello and his brother Orangejello in my city. Yep, some parent(s) named their kids lemon and orange jello.
> 
> Someone I know who worked in the hospital had a patient who wanted to name her newborn Female, but pronounced it Fee-mall-e. No joke!
> 
> My hood drop offs have declined since I've stopped Lyft.


You must be in Indianapolis. My daughter went to school with these kids.?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Racist urban myth.
> https://www.babble.com/mom/lemonjello-and-orangello-real-or-racist-urban-baby-naming-myth/


I worked at a for profit college 15 years ago, and my coworker told me how Orangejello and Lemonjello tried to enroll in classes. I had no reason to doubt her. I wasn't trying to spread an urban myth.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> My risk of getting murdered is probably higher if I stay home.


Me too. My girl openly discusses poisoning me and loves watching dateline saying its "research"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> When I said "girl stop" it was in friend type way ?‍♀. Okay ping me anytime and we can talk.


Ok, my apologies.



mch said:


> Me too. My girl openly discusses poisoning me and loves watching dateline saying its "research"


I hope your kidding.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Ok, my apologies.
> 
> 
> I hope your kidding.


No, she really does say it. She claims shes joking and I believe her..........most of the time


----------



## Pickov Andropov (Sep 26, 2019)

The only color I care about is green.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


Not to sound list an 'IST', or an 'ISM', BUT...

I'm sorry I just can't. Any time I'm hoofing it through Da Hood....I will turn my app OFF. no joke whatsoever. It's just too much.

EVERY one of my BAD experiences....except a few entitled rich drunks, were either:

Oakland
El Cerrito
Richmond
Hayward

In that order,

Drug dealer
Gang Banger *(with Piece!)
Who'er
Violent drugged out thug

So, without READING what you said except for the title, *(lemme read it now...).....

Ok

To answer the question, I'm NOT gold I'm ONLY blue lol even though I have all the criteria EXCEPT the rides/points,

...well, BASICALLY....NO.

ILL DROP PEOPLE off in the hood, because obviously I dont KNOW I'm going there,

But h.e.double.hockey.sticks...to the NO will I EVER *willingly* do a pickup, no thank you.

It's not against blacks or whites or whatever, ,(although if you ARE black and you STAY in the hood and live THAT life, that...is another story...)...

But...no, just...its just too much to deal with.

This link of a WILDLY viral video explains in a NUTSHELL why sometimes, just SAY NO...isnt such a bad thing.





Edit:

*(skip to about 3:00 minutes in for the good stuff))






Rideshare worst nightmare



WNYuber said:


> TOP DEFINITION
> the hood
> a place where plenty of shit goes down like gangbangin, drug dealin, killin, a place where you wouldnt want to be
> 
> ...


Chuck Norris ain't got sh1t in the ultimate showdown. Od ultimate destiny...






Chuck Norris ain't got NOTHING 



SHalester said:


> some areas after dark? Riiiiggghhhtttt.
> No area scares me, I just like driving in my HOME area. For airport pax; drop and turn and burn back home. Most of Bay Area is pretty ok.....during the day, of course. Some industrial parks I wouldn't want to drive in after dark.......
> 
> 
> a lot of that is because it is mostly commercial area; I wouldn't drive around there in the dark. But then again I don't drive at night anyway......can't imagine trying to find a pax at night. sheesh.


Ok, I'll tell you ALL what about Oakland....

Drive to the airport. Then leave. Drive towards the freeway, but stay on 98th.

See? The freeway?...PASS IT....

Keep.....

Driving........

Lol....keeeeeeeep......driving.......

Go about 25 blocks....I had to drop someone off there, so....

Go to the gas station on your left.

Look at the glass....

Do it AFTER DARK......

POST PICTURES!

then I'll believe you ain't afraid of no ghosts....



If you survive it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Not to sound list an 'IST', or an 'ISM', BUT...
> 
> I'm sorry I just can't. Any time I'm hoofing it through Da Hood....I will turn my app OFF. no joke whatsoever. It's just too much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the first video. That is scary, especially since the driver is such s big guy you'd think no one would mess with him. I guess anyone can be a target.

I was curious and checked Oakland on the list of most dangerous cities. I'm shocked Oakland is safer than my city. But for Midwest areas, St. Louis and Detroit are worse than mine.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I do a decent amount of driving in the hood. Doesn't bother me. I just make sure to avoid the places where they sell heroin.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> ve to the airport. Then leave


exactly what i do. :biggrin: same for SFO and SJI. Drop; offline, turn n burn. Also, don't drive at night, anywhere for anybody for anything. Daylight hours only, man. Great pax, no issues, no problems, no drama.



IR12 said:


> Commercial has zip to do with the state of that area


well, you can visit OAK after dark and hang on 98th street.....
Me, I turn my uber badge in before dark. Less drama driving during the day and way better pax.


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Uber is high risk behavior... like sharing needles or having sex unprotected with someone with aids.

On a serious note though, I’ve picked up many people in the sketchiest neighborhoods. I work a 12am to 6am shift... some I know are pimps, drug dealers, or prostitutes... not judging but because they flat out told me in conversation.

I once got a ping to a empty industrial area parking lot at 1am. The pax came out of a matte black cargo van where his friends were hanging out inside. It was the only vehicle in the lot...Drove him to buy some cigs and beer at 7-11. He didn’t want to add a second stop and asked me to take him back. I was already gambling with my life, so just drove him back since it was close. He gave me a $10 cash tip and a couple of unopened beers after I dropped him off... he also invited me to hang out with him and his “homegirls” for activities which I declined. He told me they all smoke weed and have sex in the cargo van.

If I didn’t need the money, I wouldn’t be driving uber.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

AcSlater said:


> He told me they Do drugs and have sex in the cargo van and his friends would like me.


Sounds like you have a promising reference for your next job application.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


I have no behavioral problems whatsoever with the "hood". Many don't tip, some do, probably at the same rate as everyone else. I find they're actually more polite. They do use the stop feature more often though


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Galveston said:


> I find they're actually more polite.


This is actually true, I have better/genuine conversations with pax from what you guys are labeling "ghetto areas" than the pax from upper income areas. They also give 5 stars... guess they relate to the working mentality and understand. Unlike the typical Caucasian privledged male/female that complain about everything and rate 1-3 stars.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


I do the same by ending new requests. I also 1 star everyone going there so that I don't have them again unless they are going to train station or airport. But definitely not if they live there or work there.



AcSlater said:


> This is actually true, I have better/genuine conversations with pax from what you guys are labeling "ghetto areas" than the pax from upper income areas. They also give 5 stars... guess they relate to the working mentality and understand. Unlike the typical Caucasian privledged male/female that complain about everything and rate 1-3 stars.


Another anti white racist. You hate white people so much that you falsely label them white previlage. You bring shame to your race. I have faced racism from both white people and black people but most my friends are black and white. What will you do when you are stuck in hell in eternity with white people?! Are you going to cry to Satan?


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> I do the same by ending new requests. I also 1 star everyone going there so that I don't have them again unless they are going to train station or airport. But definitely not if they live there or work there.
> 
> 
> Another anti white racist. You hate white people so much that you falsely label them white previlage. You bring shame to your race. I have faced racism from both white people and black people but most my friends are black and white. What will you do when you are stuck in hell in eternity with white people?! Are you going to cry to Satan?


This goes both ways... your generalizing the ghetto and criminals/low lives that you prefer not to pick up... I didn't call you racist. 80 percent of the ghetto is probably blacks/Latino.... I'm ok with white people , I'm just not ok with the snotty arrogant and rude ones that look at me as beneath them. But maybe you get along with those personalities because you share similar traits....

I had a great pax tonight, and he gave me advice about having children which I appreciated and took to heart. 30 min ride. He was Caucasian, and upper income. Ride was so good I didn't care about a tip.

But I also had pax last week. Immediately got in and told me to turn off my radio which I did, because in his words "it was too early for this shit" (hip hop). Also asked me to turn my ac to a certain temperature, which I followed. Gave me Turn by turn directions , and which lane to be in the whole time in a sarcastic tone which I followed. No tip at end and I'm pretty sure I got a 1 star from them. He was also Caucasian, and upper income. Difference is he was privledged. Perfect ping for you...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> People live in the hood because they have serious problems. Today I picked up a huge guy who had serious mental problems, his mind was glitching.
> 
> I'm sure I haven't learned my lesson and will pick up there again. I always say I'll learn my lesson, but I still take them
> 
> If I die in the hood it's my own damn fault.


Typically it's because they are poor.



TemptingFate said:


> Racist urban myth.
> https://www.babble.com/mom/lemonjello-and-orangello-real-or-racist-urban-baby-naming-myth/


The "female" name one is also an old joke. "Friend" eh? ?


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

AcSlater said:


> This goes both ways... your generalizing the ghetto and criminals/low lives that you prefer not to pick up... I didn't call you racist. 80 percent of the ghetto is probably blacks/Latino.... I'm ok with white people , I'm just not ok with the snotty arrogant and rude ones that look at me as beneath them. But maybe you get along with those personalities because you share similar traits....
> 
> I had a great pax tonight, and he gave me advice about having children which I appreciated and took to heart. 30 min ride. He was Caucasian, and upper income. Ride was so good I didn't care about a tip.
> 
> But I also had pax last week. Immediately got in and told me to turn off my radio which I did, because in his words "it was too early for this shit". Also asked me to turn my ac to a certain temperature, which I followed. Gave me directions the whole time in a sarcastic tone which I followed. No tip and I'm pretty sure I got a 1 star from them. He was also Caucasian, and upper income. Difference is he was privledged.


What made him previlaged? Is there black previlage or previlage only applies to white people? Whenever you accuse a white person white previlage without knowing nothing about that person, that makes you ignorant.


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> What made him previlaged? Is there black previlage or previlage only applies to white people? Whenever you accuse a white person white previlage without knowing nothing about that person, that makes you ignorant. Do you trash your people every time your people rape white girl?


This is coming from a person that says they one star to avoid driving pax that live or work in the "hood". Your as ignorant they come.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I see where the trip is going, immediately stop new requests until I'm back on familiar territory.

I have had many great pax going TO the hood, the vast majority of them heading home from *work *and wanting to go there less than me.

Every pax I've picked up there likely doesn't work, wreaks of pot, ALWAYS has stops, is demanding, and back seat drives. Almost always on "Liff" and a new account.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

My dad owns 2 houses on the east side of san jose. The "ghetto". The houses are crap but worth $830k and $849k.

Bay area standards of what qualifies someone to live in the "ghetto" differ from most other areas I would think.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> The "female" name one is also an old joke. "Friend" eh? ?


I never heard the female one as a joke since my friend was just telling me that a month ago, which really happened. The jokes may then come from reality, IDK.

I used to see the most bizarre client names, and even with food and R/S saw some unique names. One guy I remember delivering to had the name RioWorld (sounds like real world). I asked him if that was really his name and yes it was.

There was a guy in my city I grew up in whose name was Harry Butt.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I never heard the female one as a joke since my friend was just telling me that a month ago, which really happened.


It's a very old joke and the Jello one is another. Kinda busted there, sorry 

Still funny.


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My dad owns 2 houses on the east side of san jose. The "ghetto". The houses are crap but worth $830k and $849k.
> 
> Bay area standards of what qualifies someone to live in the "ghetto" differ from most other areas I would think.


The area is the "ghetto" not based on its geological location sadly. When a certain class and race lives there it's looked down upon and labeled the ghetto.

But when it's gentrified ... it's a booming hipster neighborhood...same story all the time everywhere... typically caucasian middle class move in, drive up the rent and kick out the minorities living there. This end result is when most of you wouldn't mind driving here to to pick up paxs.

But me saying this, stating facts and not making ignorant generalizations like most of you are making, makes me a racist toward whites... lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's a very old joke and the Jello one is another. Kinda busted there, sorry :wink:
> 
> Still funny. :smiles:


No I'm not busted because I never heard them as jokes. They were told to me as serious names.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

AcSlater said:


> This is coming from a person that says they one star to avoid driving pax that live or work in the "hood". Your as ignorant they come.


Has nothing to do with color of skin, you trash! If your people are good people then make your cities safe. It's your people that make "hoods" unsafe. Since you hate white people then stay in your rat hole.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> No I'm not busted because I never heard them as jokes. They were told to me as serious names.


Then you misunderstood that they were jokes / urban legends. It's all good.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

AcSlater said:


> The area is the "ghetto" not based on its geological location sadly. When a certain class and race lives there it's looked down upon and labeled the ghetto.
> 
> But when it's gentrified ... it's a booming hipster neighborhood...same story all the time everywhere... typically caucasian middle class move in, drive up the rent and kick out the minorities living there. This end result is when most of you wouldn't mind driving here to to pick up paxs.
> 
> But me saying this, stating facts and not making ignorant generalizations like most of you are making, makes me a racist toward whites... lol


Everyone who calls white people white previlage are racist. You still haven't answered my question on black previlage. Is there black previlage?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Then you misunderstood that they were jokes / urban legends. It's all good.


I'm guillible and apparently am the butt of many jokes because I believe people.?. Harry Butt is really a person. That I'm sure of!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I'm guillible and apparently am the butt of many jokes because I believe people.?. Harry Butt is really a person. That I'm sure of!


Yeah, just don't repeat those. Racist origins, goes way back.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AcSlater said:


> The area is the "ghetto" not based on its geological location sadly. When a certain class and race lives there it's looked down upon and labeled the ghetto.
> 
> But when it's gentrified ... it's a booming hipster neighborhood...same story all the time everywhere... typically caucasian middle class move in, drive up the rent and kick out the minorities living there. This end result is when most of you wouldn't mind driving here to to pick up paxs.
> 
> But me saying this, stating facts and not making ignorant generalizations like most of you are making, makes me a racist toward whites... lol


Ghetto may have different connotations for different people. Here our ghettos are all races.


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Has nothing to do with color of skin, you trash! If your people are good people then make your cities safe. It's your people that make "hoods" unsafe. Since you hate white people then stay in your rat hole.


If it doesn't have to do with the color of skin, why do you refer to residents of this area my people? Who are your people? Let me guess, your white? Also you think I'm black right? I'm not.

The 'rat hole' your putting down is home to many families, parents and children's that are hard working.

I didn't even grow up or live in the ghetto, but "my people" , the non ignorant ...raised me to respect others and see things differently.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

AcSlater said:


> The area is the "ghetto" not based on its geological location sadly. When a certain class and race lives there it's looked down upon and labeled the ghetto.
> 
> But when it's gentrified ... it's a booming hipster neighborhood...same story all the time everywhere... typically caucasian middle class move in, drive up the rent and kick out the minorities living there. This end result is when most of you wouldn't mind driving here to to pick up paxs.
> 
> But me saying this, stating facts and not making ignorant generalizations like most of you are making, makes me a racist toward whites... lol


I'm always very carefull about stating "I think" and "my opinion" when Im not an expert on a topic.

What you wrote makes a lot of sense. When I consider the town I moved to. I bought a new construction. It's a great place. But when we talk to locals they mention how it use to have a high crime rate, gangs. Never seen any of that.

The house prices have doubled there for older homes and most of my neighbors are from the bay.

Our neighbors are white, black, asian, indian, mexican, etc.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Here, the "hood", "projects", or "ghetto" is an area that is 99% black and has very high crime rates. These are the public housing projects, often names ending in "Court" - such as "Mosby Court". 

The difference between a gentrified area and the projects can be a block. I often take tourists to fancy restaurants in Church Hill, right down the street from Mosby Court. One asked me why I marked offline. Can be tricky to get a decent ride from there at night.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thanks for posting the first video. That is scary, especially since the driver is such s big guy you'd think no one would mess with him. I guess anyone can be a target.
> 
> I was curious and checked Oakland on the list of most dangerous cities. I'm shocked Oakland is safer than my city. But for Midwest areas, St. Louis and Detroit are worse than mine.


Now Im curious. What "MARKET" are YOU IN, OY>? St Louis


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Now Im curious. What "MARKET" are YOU IN, OY>? St Louis


Kilwaukee, beer and cheese capital.

https://www.cbs58.com/news/uber-dri...kee-by-passenger-claiming-to-have-miscarriage
https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/shots-fired-at-uber-driver-on-milwaukees-east-side





https://www.channel3000.com/news/crime/uber-passenger-killed-in-milwaukee-crash-1/1061655411
https://www.jsonline.com/story/news...co-hits-driver-dispute-over-route/3816301002/ (one where pax grabs the wheel).

Not one of these stories mentions race of the perp and occurred in different parts of the city.

Stay safe all!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AcSlater said:


> like sharing needles or having sex unprotected with someone with aids.


ewww, I think not. Exaggerate much? :errwhat:



Benjamin M said:


> I see where the trip is going, immediately stop new requests until I'm back on familiar territory.


that's me. No matter the dead miles. Just did OAK airport; went offline before highway exit, dropped, turned n burned back home.....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Look where all the bay area bonuses are. Not getting anything extra in the south bay.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rats just did an OAK drop off, but went offline. oh well.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Look where all the bay area bonuses are. Not getting anything extra in the south bay.
> View attachment 372656


This is daily - its because there is no damn room to drive anything in sf


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> This is daily - its because there is no damn room to drive anything in sf


Use to cover south bay


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Driving in areas that may be safe just takes a little more situational awareness and planning. Stay alert, have an exit plan, and be prepared to use your vehicle as a weapon if you need to. If you feel unsafe you will act unsafe and look like a victim. Be sure of yourself, look confident and look a lot less like a victim.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Use to cover south bay


South bay is kinddaaaa fun.... Kind of.  Trips for me have never been very long, and always with the no tips!

I dunno. SFO, maybe my HONEY POT in napa.... ill tell you pm where i think it is, but ... on weekend, huh..gawd... esp..... on ... SuNDayz.....amazing.

$.$


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Driving in areas that may be safe just takes a little more situational awareness and planning. Stay alert, have an exit plan, and be prepared to use your vehicle as a weapon if you need to. If you feel unsafe you will act unsafe and look like a victim. Be sure of yourself, look confident and look a lot less like a victim.


I prefer to follow Mr Miyagi's adage from Karate Kid. "Best defense, no be there".


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


you actually drive 23 minutes for a pick-up AND pick-up in the hood for points? lmfao the millennials who created this juvenile point system are laughing that you actually will do either. My jaw is on the floor thinking that you may not be the only driver rationalizing such nonsense. Take a course on cost-benefit analysis and try and apply it to your unprofitable AND unsafe ic business model.



WNYuber said:


> Getting murdered while working for peanuts concerns me


concerns you but definitely not the investors nor the c-suite at Uber (nor the juvenile millennials who have conjured up this points game that drivers are actually participating in to my awe)


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

AcSlater said:


> If it doesn't have to do with the color of skin, why do you refer to residents of this area my people? Who are your people? Let me guess, your white? Also you think I'm black right? I'm not.
> 
> The 'rat hole' your putting down is home to many families, parents and children's that are hard working.
> 
> I didn't even grow up or live in the ghetto, but "my people" , the non ignorant ...raised me to respect others and see things differently.


If you have any reading comprehension then you would know that I am NOT white. I will answer your question when you answer mine. How do you know that your pax is white previlage? Is there black previlage?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

as a white (and red) dude I have to say I rarely have a WASP as a pax. Very rare. AND guess what? I don't care. I don't care where I got them or where they are going. I only care how on they behave while they ARE with me. That's it. AND those who do care, maybe RS isn't for you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I go to both Mr Rogers neighborhood and Mr Robinsons neighborhood!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

[QUOTE


Seamus said:


> I go to both Mr Rogers neighborhood and Mr Robinsons neighborhood!


What a coincidence. I also go to Mr. Rodgers Neighborhood.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I drive wherever the app takes me and I'm rarely concerned about safety, especially since I normally drive during the day lately. I've never turned down a ride because I thought the pickup was in a bad neighborhood.


So, for the record, please share how many pick-ups you've done in Balch Springs? Bonus points for street names.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

SHalester said:


> define 'hood'? Is that like 'burbs' but low income? HIgh crime? Day light hours is the cure. Glad my general area is absent of 'hoods' I need to worry about.


"hood" . . . anywhere Bro's live.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Getting murdered while working for peanuts concerns me


What are the stats of Uber drivers being killed (in United States)? Almost 0??? I drive anywhere and everywhere and never had a bit of fear or nervousness.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> What are the stats of Uber drivers being killed? Almost 0??? I drive anywhere and everywhere and never had a bit of fear or nervousness.


Does Mahomes injury make u nervous, them hiding that it might be worse than it really is and he lands on IR? Does that scare u. I predict Chiefs slowly fall out of the playoff hunt as the injury lingers.

#fear


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Does Mahomes injury make u nervous, them hiding that it might be worse than it really is and he lands on IR? Does that scare u. I predict Chiefs slowly fall out of the playoff hunt as the injury lingers.
> 
> #fear


No.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> No.


Matt Moore is a bottom 5 NFL QB and has rendered my Kelce and Tyreek Hill worthless in my fantasy league. He will not lead the Chiefs to the promised land.......and yes.......you are scared......just like getting a ping in the hood

#denial


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> What are the stats of Uber drivers being killed? Almost 0??? I drive anywhere and everywhere and never had a bit of fear or nervousness.


It's like a shark attack. It happens but it's very rare. You have a better chance of getting hit by lightning or winning the lottery.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Matt Moore is a bottom 5 NFL QB and has rendered my Kelce and Tyreek Hill worthless in my fantasy league. He will not lead the Chiefs to the promised land.......and yes.......you are scared......just like getting a ping in the hood
> 
> #denial


I have no assumption that we will win the Super Bowl this year. I assume Patriots will. Maybe Saints.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


Utah doesn't really have a "hood". Well, for those born and raised here there are. But for the rest of us folks, no. No where here in Utah I'm afraid to pull over, park the car, and walk around.

When I was in Virginia. Would avoid pickups in places a random bullet might find me from being wrong place at wrong time. Drop-offs a little harder sometimes, but being Pro could help. Nothing against those living there. But I don't need to get caught up in a bad situation simply because I was in the wrong place and wrong time.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> What are the stats of Uber drivers being killed (in United States)? Almost 0??? I drive anywhere and everywhere and never had a bit of fear or nervousness.


https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...-york-killer-still-at-large-police-say-2019-3


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...-york-killer-still-at-large-police-say-2019-3
> View attachment 372715


Out of 400,000 drivers in the US.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


The "hood" as you call it has been gentrified. It's the trailer park areas I'm afraid of. Poor whites making babies with guns on welfare, going to the clinic for opioid over dose. I try to stay away for my safety. But damn white people just say no like you told blacks on crack during the '80's.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> The "hood" as you call it has been gentrified. It's the trailer park areas I'm afraid of. Poor whites making babies with guns on welfare, going to the clinic for opioid over dose. I try to stay away for my safety. But damn white people just say no like you told blacks on crack during the '80's.


Im still gonna give you a hug if you ever come through Kansas! :roflmao:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 372706


Are you dense?



wn100804 said:


> anywhere Bro's live.


that's racist.....just saying.....


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I have never ever gotten a tip from the hood


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Or perhaps you are?
> 
> I am not seeing it how you are. Im seeing discrimination. You explaining what he is saying isnt helping because it's still your version. You are giving him the benifit of the doubt and I'm not.
> 
> If he has a problem with my comment he can say so. If he says nothing then he agrees ?


Whoa!

I clicked the "show ignored content" button to see what I'm missing.

If you read my post, you see I pick up almost everyone. I have a 96% AR and 2% CR.

I was sharing the opinion that I probably should be more selective. I drive disabled and mentally challenged people all the time.

The reason I ignored you is that you have a tendency to see things in black and white. If you disagree with something I say, you get on your soapbox and shout at the world how horrible I am, and try to get other people to agree with you.

I drove a genuinely autistic pax the other day. 30 something "kid" living with his parents. It was a quite animated convo about his comic book hobby, but also about his ultra conservative viewpoints. He was hyperfocused on how liberal/PC culture is destroying his comic books. It too was a challenging conversation that I made positive, but he wasn't 6'5" and 300#s and talking about murder conspiracy theories and reparations in an aggressive way. I wasn't in fear of my safety. He too was a hostage talker that I couldn't get out of me car despite another ping. I think when you show a little bit of kindness and listen they are just so hungry for connection that they can't let it go.

You seem hyperfixated on me in the way that the passenger was on his comic books. I would just let it go. Put me on ignore and work out your own shit.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Are you dense?


Hmm....that's actually an interesting question. I'm a solid, a gas, and a liquid. I guess I'll have to answer a question with a question and say dense relative to what?









Are YOU dense? I'd have to answer no. Why? You sound like a lot of hot-air covered by a thin-skin.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Whoa!
> 
> I clicked the "show ignored content" button to see what I'm missing.
> 
> ...


Sup bay. Nice recovery attempt.

Dont flatter yourself and use me as an scapegoat. I dont make you say those things that create a strong response from people.

Go back to ignoring me and I'll go back to stating my opinion.✌


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If I have to pull this car over, both of you are going to get it. hahahahahahha :laugh:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> Being Gold status means I know the direction I'm going. When I get a ping that says destination 23 mins West, I know I got TROUBLE. This sends me right to the heart of THE HOOD. Somehow I need to defend my 85% AR while maintaining my safety.
> Do you guys go to the hood? Sometimes once your in the hood you can't get out and keep getting mini pings. Most of the time I hit the "stop new requests" till I get back to my "safe place".
> #frightenedinbuffalo


Yup, just drive back to civilization.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> If I have to pull this car over, both of you are going to get it. hahahahahahha :laugh:


Pull over, give me the keys and get out. Then you and bay can kick rocks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Then you and bay can kick rocks.


ouch, a trigger I see. Sometimes the regulars here need to count to 10 b4 slamming on 'post reply'. Comes with A G E.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ouch, a trigger I see. Sometimes the regulars here need to count to 10 b4 slamming on 'post reply'. Comes with A G E.


Yes, we've heard that from you. You have it all together huh.... You dont. I have nothing I want to learn from you. But take my advice...

When 2 people are going back and forth and you show favor to one side by liking their anti mkang comment, i see it. So maybe dont do that or you are now a hypocrite. ?‍♀


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Invisible said:


> There's a guy who was named Lemonjello and his brother Orangejello in my city. Yep, some parent(s) named their kids lemon and orange jello.
> 
> Someone I know who worked in the hospital had a patient who wanted to name her newborn Female, but pronounced it Fee-mall-e. No joke!
> 
> My hood drop offs have declined since I've stopped Lyft.


I once bought a car from a guy named Bozo.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> you show favor to one side by liking t


and with age and online wisdom there comes a time you stop posting because your finders are getting carried away.
Quite sensitive that a mere like means 'taking sides' are we 14? The rest of your barbs I'll ignore. -o:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and with age and online wisdom there comes a time you stop posting because your finders are getting carried away.
> Quite sensitive that a mere like means 'taking sides' are we 14? The rest of your barbs I'll ignore. -o:


Not worth it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Dont worry we see it.


speaking for all the regulars now? That usually means you out of ammo. TaTa go give kids candy; it will make you happy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> speaking for all the regulars now? That usually means you out of ammo. TaTa go give kids candy; it will make you happy.


You're not interesting.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

observer said:


> I once bought a car from a guy named Bozo.


Was it a clown car?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cassiopeia said:


> Driving on the road at 60-75mph is more dangerous than people in a certain neighborhood.


No way. Plus just being in those slimy, good for nothing, lower classed areas is depressing. Don't need it.

That's why the best way is discriminate, for any reason, like crazy.

My two cents.
?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

With the flat surge and mileage cut is even less worth picking up in da hood and with the pro crap it is even more enticing to just go offline and get out of da hood.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Getting murdered while working for peanuts concerns me


Definitely doesn't meet the qualifications for a "living-wage".


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I pick up pax all the time in the hood if it’s paying. Day or night. I will drop anyone anywhere if I accept the ping. Never had an issue yet. 3000 rides. Just a little white boy roo.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

SHalester said:


> that's racist.....just saying.....


That's the problem. You want to stop free speech. Yes you do because you just tried to.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> That's the problem. You want to stop free speech. Yes you do because you just tried to.


Characterizing language is not an abridgment of free speech.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

AcSlater said:


> If it doesn't have to do with the color of skin, why do you refer to residents of this area my people? Who are your people? Let me guess, your white? Also you think I'm black right? I'm not.
> 
> The 'rat hole' your putting down is home to many families, parents and children's that are hard working.
> 
> I didn't even grow up or live in the ghetto, but "my people" , the non ignorant ...raised me to respect others and see things differently.


I guess you are NOT going to answer my question?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> define 'hood'? Is that like 'burbs' but low income? HIgh crime? Day light hours is the cure. Glad my general area is absent of 'hoods' I need to worry about.


Have zero need, or desire, to define the "hood". But if you must, for whatever reason, know; then, can spell out for you in Atlanta.

I'm in real estate, and know it when I see it. However in Atlanta, the following are off limits: Swat, Bluff, Riverdale, South Decatur, etc. Merely examples, so, any other areas that are similar.

With rideshare, I utilize my gut instinct, without regard to discrimination laws, and turn off app, or cancel, in area, or complex I don't like. Period. It's been working 4 1/2 yrs, 6,000 rides just fine.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Have zero need, or desire, to define the "hood". But if you must, for whatever reason, know; then, can spell out for you in Atlanta.
> 
> I'm in real estate, and know it when I see it. However in Atlanta, the following are off limits: Swat, Bluff, Riverdale, South Decatur, etc. Merely examples, so, any other areas that are similar.
> 
> With rideshare, I utilize my gut instinct, without regard to discrimination laws, and turn off app, or cancel, in area, or complex I don't like. Period. It's been working 4 1/2 yrs, 6,000 rides just fine.


I hate when people try to turn it into race issue when it's about safety issue.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> I hate when people try to turn it into race issue when it's about safety issue.


Someone who uses racial discrimination (not saying that @MiamiKid does this, but he has hinted that he has no problem with it) in rideshare is breaking terms of service and by extension some laws. Using other methods of discrimination (which lots of people here have no problem with) is not necessarily against most terms of service and is usually within the driver's discretion.

The people muddying the waters on race are typically not distinguishing between the two. Not all discrimination is racist by nature.

I discriminate against disrespectful people and those who threaten me or harm my business interests. I do this by looking at their ratings, the context of the pickup and what they say or do in my presence. I will never discriminate by skin color, belief, age, gender, or any other identity. This is good for business and it's just how I am. I simply prefer to treat people fairly and equally.

Race is brought up in this context frequently because of the complicated historical connection between race and socioeconomic status, social ills, and geography in the US. Race comes up for a reason even if it isn't always the main issue.

I'd also like to add that people with an anti-racist perspective bring up race out of necessity. Racist ideas thrive when they are unopposed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> I hate when people try to turn it into race issue when it's about safety issue.


I think it depends on how the person makes the remark. People who have been discriminated against or stand up against discrimination will pick up on key words. Sensitive topic.

Even saying the "ghetto". My cousins and I have been saying that word since we were younger and never towards a group of people. A few years ago I used it at work and my white coworker raised his tone and said "that's racist and offensive". I asked him to explain, to which he pointed out its offensive to black people. I just apologized and told him where I was coming from. I never said that in front if him again.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Someone who uses racial discrimination (not saying that @MiamiKid does this, but he has hinted that he has no problem with it) in rideshare is breaking terms of service and by extension some laws. Using other methods of discrimination (which lots of people here have no problem with) is not necessarily against most terms of service and is usually within the driver's discretion.
> 
> The people muddying the waters on race are typically not distinguishing between the two. Not all discrimination is racist by nature.
> 
> ...


As an IC, will do it based on my own gut instinct. Period.

How others perceive this does not interest me.
?


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think it depends on how the person makes the remark. People who have been discriminated against or stand up against discrimination will pick up on key words. Sensitive topic.
> 
> Even saying the "ghetto". My cousins and I have been saying that word since we were younger and never towards a group of people. A few years ago I used it at work and my white coworker raised his tone and said "that's racist and offensive". I asked him to explain, to which he pointed out its offensive to black people. I just apologized and told him where I was coming from. I never said that in front if him again.


I don't cater to PC world. Those who cry racist are the most racist people. Point in case, liberals call white people white previlage but they don't consider that racist comment. I am Korean American. Both black and white people call me Chinese.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I think it depends on how the person makes the remark. People who have been discriminated against or stand up against discrimination will pick up on key words. Sensitive topic.
> 
> Even saying the "ghetto". My cousins and I have been saying that word since we were younger and never towards a group of people. A few years ago I used it at work and my white coworker raised his tone and said "that's racist and offensive". I asked him to explain, to which he pointed out its offensive to black people. I just apologized and told him where I was coming from. I never said that in front if him again.


In my opinion people take the race issue, as well as other one's, way too far. Folks talk the way they talk.

But with the endless complaints I see on this forum, there's a good line of defense. And that is we control when and where we drive. That's absolute, no explanation needed.

The next line of defense is more subjective and a decision has to be made quickly. That is to cancel a problem before it starts. The repercussions from a misguided cancel are minuscule compared to after the ride's started.

I get through the day far better doing it my way. Have tried both. And not worried about a deactivation.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> I don't cater to PC world. Those who cry racist are the most racist people. Point in case, liberals call white people white previlage but they don't consider that racist comment. I am Korean American. Both black and white people call me Chinese.


Everyone has different standards on what's acceptable. I feel whats important is to see intention of the person making the statement. Does it come from a place of hate, ignorance? Ignorance is forgivable.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Everyone has different standards on what's acceptable. I feel whats important is to see intention of the person making the statement. Does it come from a place of hate, ignorance? Ignorance is forgivable.


I do agree it has more to do with attitude than words.


----------

